# How much is a trophy buck worth?



## kevincox (Dec 29, 2005)

I was just wondering how much ya'll would spend on a out of state(or in state) hunt on a farm(ranch) that holds many giant bucks like South Texas or Kansas. The reason I ask is because I know people that spend $5,000 or more for a 5 day hunt on awesome ranches. Sure they kill some 150-170 inch bucks, but is a buck like that worth that much money? Just seems to me that your just buying $$$ your buck , not going out and hunting one! I'll pay around 2000 a year to bowhunt Illinois, but thats about all I'm gonna spend! If had 5000 a year to spend for a deer than I have too much money. Believe it or not, I here some people in Ga are spending more than 5,000 a yr to hunt property here!


----------



## Woody (Dec 29, 2005)

How much is a trophy buck worth?

Depends entirely on the person. --- We have mounted Bucks that cost $10,000.

Some people look at it from an economical stand point. -- Rather than spend 10 years trying to kill a 150 B&C here in Georgia (at $1,000.00 per year club dues) -- why not go to where they are more plentiful -- pay it -- and have a better chance of sucess.

Of course there are plenty of good hunts available today for 2500.00 to 3000.00. -- Which is less than some people pay for dues.

Guess I'll stick with our club in Richmond County. -- Probably will never kill a 150 but I sure do enjoy trying.


----------



## short stop (Dec 29, 2005)

by the   word  of definition -- money is  just paper to some  and if  they have plenty of it  --its firewood . I have never killed a 170  , I can assure you I have seen some  in my  time while hunting , living in a  big deer area  helps alot --I  like to work for my deer , help others  make a friend or two --I enjoy  spending    avg 2k a yr on deer hunts but I  dont think I would ever spend 5 k to shoot 1 deer  on a  4-5 day hunt  . Just not my   style .


----------



## kevincox (Dec 29, 2005)

I just don't think you can judge a hunters abilities anymore by just the giant bucks on his/her wall, because they may have killed all of them in Canada or in a high fenced area. That just tells me they have a bunch of money and can shoot a rifle accurately! What impresses me is a trophy room full of large bucks killed in Ga or Alabama etc. where the hunters did their own scouting, stand placement and  much much time afield. I just need that personal satisfaction of knowing I did it on my own.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 29, 2005)

I spent $10 this year to kill an 11pt on public land here in Georgia. He might only go 120 at best I got much satisfaction knowing I did it through hard work and scouting on an area that others hunt. I would never spend thousands to go kill a buck.


----------



## labman (Dec 29, 2005)

Depends on how big he is. If he is a record buck and killed in a fair chase area, he's worth a pile of money in endorsements and pics for adds and magazine covers and so on and so forth . So how much is a trophy buck really worth? It all boils down to how big he is and if it was fair chase or not.


----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm spending some, not too much, though to go to Illinois and maybe Alabama as well next season.

I would much rather be able to stay at home and bow kill a buck like the one you killed earlier this year!!!!!!!


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2005)

Dub, Im with ya on that one! The buck I killed this year means more to me than any buck I've killed in Illinois ! Don't get me wrong, I love bowhunting in Illinois, but the deer I kill here in Ga are much more special to me! I'd rather kill a 120 inch buck in Ga than a 150 in the mid-west or Canada! But I could take a 170 anywhere and be PUMPED!


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 30, 2005)

*I wouldn't spend that kind of $$ for a deer*

I would rather spend $5k on my kids or put it towards Their education.

so I guess a deer costs me whatever I spend in gas, Hunting license, lease dues etc...

so if you look at it I roughly spend about $2k a year total, food,gas,lease,license and spread that out over a 3month period I am guessing about $20 a day


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 30, 2005)

I just don't have any interest in paying a ton of money to go on a hunt where you just pick out which buck you want to shoot and take him...I would rather spend my money on going on a spring turkey hunt somewhere....I would like to go on a bowhunt to Ohio or Illinois one day....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 30, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Depends on how big he is. If he is a record buck and killed in a fair chase area, he's worth a pile of money in endorsements and pics for adds and magazine covers and so on and so forth . So how much is a trophy buck really worth? It all boils down to how big he is and if it was fair chase or not.



Ive been meaning to ask about this....

I know state record largemouth could get you in excess of a million dollars in endorsements these days...

How do you market yourself with a true trophy?  contact vendors and send in picks?  or do these things take off on their own?


----------



## labman (Dec 30, 2005)

Milo Hansons took off pretty good and the guy who is on the can calls. I bet both of those guys are doing pretty good financially right now! If you killed a big one with a certain type of call od lure just call them up or send pics with the story. After you have one measured I'm sure the word will spread fast as fire.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2005)

Only thing is guys you got to kill a world record first. That wille no easy task as you well know. There ia a 1,000,000 bonus offered for a new world record bass but I've never heard of a cash reward for a new world record buck?


----------



## NUTT (Dec 30, 2005)

If I could afford it I would do it. I don't think it is much different than a person in Ga paying 1500.00 per lease that is in a trophy county to try to get a bigger buck than your average Joe paying 400.00 on a regular lease in a not so popular county. I paid alot of money to go Illinois this year and experienced hunting like never before and you can bet I will be redirecting what money I spend on Ga leases for one up there. I saw 10 bucks this year in Ga between 100 inches and 125 and didn't shoot any. I saw a 135 inch and probably 5 bucks that would go in the 120's in 4 days up there and that was from crummy stands the guides put me in. Since I have been back from Illinois I have hunted 6 times and seen 8 deer. Anyway just my thoughts....Good luck   NUTT


----------



## OconeeJim (Dec 30, 2005)

*Hey Nutt....who was your (crummy) Illinois Outfitter ?*

There is a big difference in hunting the trophy fee/high fence ranches of TX, and going to Kansas or Canada to hunt fair chase trophy bucks for a contracted fee.  If you have hunted Northern Canada Bush, then you know its not just a matter of picking out the Boone & Crockett buck that you want to kill !  On the contrary; I never worked so hard in a week of hunting as I did in NW Ontario this past Nov.....and I did not kill a deer !

...also... most of us are kidding no one when we state that we wouldn't pay big money to kill a good buck.....especially when we do in fact spend thousands for a typical deer season right here in GA.  Add it up guys !  You might tell your wives that deer hunting only costs a few hundred dollars a year....we all know better !  

ps - must be something wrong with my font...I said FONT!


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2005)

I took a kid hunting today who hunted on a 300 acre fenced in property in Twiggs county last year. The pharmacist in Macon who owns the property allowed him to go and shoot a mgt buck. The buck they were after had 7 points on one side and a fork 0n the other. They didn't see the mgt buck but saw 8 bucks and 2 would score over 160! Guys for 7,000 to 10,000$$$ you will kill a 170+ buck in central Ga. A guy killed a 180 inch buck off of it this year and it only cost him nearly $12,000. Anybody intrested?


----------



## gabowman (Dec 30, 2005)

When I hit the big jackpot lottery I'll go on one of those hunts!     

The most I have ever paid for a week's hunt was about $800 to bowhunt in Ohio. That was all of my expenses and about 3/4's of my sons. (That does not count the $250 for the mount needed.)


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 30, 2005)

I know one guy here that pays $5000 per year on a lease in middle ga. I am strongly considering joing a club in Telfair county at $1200. But Its 4000 acres all WBM and only 14 members. Its well worth it but thats so much money.


----------



## gobble4me (Dec 30, 2005)

I went on a hunt in Illinois for 2000. I went for 5 1/2 days. I shot a 150" ten point on the first morning. Three of the four of seen at least four or five bucks over 125". We average seeing around 10-20 deer per hunt. I can give you info on the place if you like.


----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2005)

kevincox said:
			
		

> I took a kid hunting today who hunted on a 300 acre fenced in property in Twiggs county last year. The pharmacist in Macon who owns the property allowed him to go and shoot a mgt buck. The buck they were after had 7 points on one side and a fork 0n the other. They didn't see the mgt buck but saw 8 bucks and 2 would score over 160! Guys for 7,000 to 10,000$$$ you will kill a 170+ buck in central Ga. A guy killed a 180 inch buck off of it this year and it only cost him nearly $12,000. Anybody intrested?


Too much money for me....my wife would leave, and rightfully so....I'd have an empty rented appatment somewhere...empty except for me and that 170 mount and maybe a black and white tv.


----------



## Son (Dec 31, 2005)

*how much?*

I'll spend what it takes to hunt here at home. I enjoy pitting my skills against what's available in our local woods. It's tough, but I get one in the 120's or 130's now and then.
The challenge of the hunt and enjoying all that's around me when out there holds all the satisfaction I need.
The heck with record books. Since the introduction of improving the "herd", high fences, QDM and the like that challenge has been tainted, far as I'm concerned. If leasing land in South Georgia gets too expensive I'll take up square foot gardening and feed the birds in my backyard for an outdoor experience. Life's too short and sweet to put up with much Bull.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 31, 2005)

kevincox said:
			
		

> I just don't think you can judge a hunters abilities anymore by just the giant bucks on his/her wall, because they may have killed all of them in Canada or in a high fenced area. That just tells me they have a bunch of money and can shoot a rifle accurately! What impresses me is a trophy room full of large bucks killed in Ga or Alabama etc. where the hunters did their own scouting, stand placement and  much much time afield. I just need that personal satisfaction of knowing I did it on my own.


If you come and look at my walls you may think some of these bucks were easy to kill just because i killed them out of state, but you would be wrong.I have been fortunate enough to hunt several states in the midwest and canada.I have never hunted under a high fence.I have killed some decent bucks but i just put myself in an area where they live.I have never hunted as hard as i did in kansas a few weeks ago and went on a brutal hunt in canada and nebraska in 2000.I could tell you a story on every one on my wall.And yes i do have some money invested in hunting these properties, but i earn it and can spend it like i want.But i guarantee you that i do not feel like even one of these deer were given to me and i am thankful for every one of them.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 31, 2005)

kevincox said:
			
		

> Dub, Im with ya on that one! The buck I killed this year means more to me than any buck I've killed in Illinois ! Don't get me wrong, I love bowhunting in Illinois, but the deer I kill here in Ga are much more special to me! I'd rather kill a 120 inch buck in Ga than a 150 in the mid-west or Canada! But I could take a 170 anywhere and be PUMPED!


----------



## displacedhntr (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone who has hunted in kansas knows how difficult it is.  All it costs me right now is resident license but I will be back even if the army sends me somewhere else.  Everyone says we dont have the genes in GA but if everyone remembers white tails were reintroduced to Ga with the same genes as found in the north and midwest. It's a nutritional thing.  With all the farms and planting for wildlife around here plus the natural forage it is no wonder a 3.5 year old buck can score in the 150's but does that make him easier to hunt?  IMO its harder up here because they have so much food every where and so many areas to bed and very few trees to ambush them from.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Dec 31, 2005)

The cost of a hunting license.  If it cost any more you need to quit hunting.  Horns don't make soup and they sure don't make you a hunter.  If your paying for it, it means it was sombody elses work.  Pat yourself on the back.  I'm not impressed.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 1, 2006)

Scrub Buck said:
			
		

> The cost of a hunting license.  If it cost any more you need to quit hunting.  Horns don't make soup and they sure don't make you a hunter.  If your paying for it, it means it was sombody elses work.  Pat yourself on the back.  I'm not impressed.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 1, 2006)

Scrub Buck said:
			
		

> The cost of a hunting license.  If it cost any more you need to quit hunting.  Horns don't make soup and they sure don't make you a hunter.  If your paying for it, it means it was sombody elses work.  Pat yourself on the back.  I'm not impressed.


----------



## dominantpredator (Jan 1, 2006)

The trophy buck I have in mind would be priceless.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 1, 2006)

I Was With Nutt And Dp On Our Hunt To Ill. And Nobody Out Of Our Six People Killed A Thing. We Passed Up Some Good Deer But Nothing That Couldnt Be Found Right Here At Home. We Had A #$%#$% For A Guide Service And Our Experience There With Them Was Nothing Short Of Terrible To Put It Nicely. We Had Somewhere Around 3600.00-4000.00 Apiece In Everything (e.g Hunt,lic,gun,travel). But Here Is The Funny Part. I Would Go Back Tommorow Morning If I Could Just With Another Outfitter Or Our Own Lease. It Was A Hunting Experience Of A Lifetime. We Met Great People In Camp, Hunted Some Of The Most Beutiful Land I May Ever See, And Saw So Many Deer It Was Mind Boggling. So Its Not Always About What A Buck Is Worth Its The Experience, The Time Spent Afield With Friends & Family, And Fullfilling A Dream That Ive Had For Many Years And May Never Get To Do Again But I Have Once. Im Not Loaded Either So It Was A Big Financial Strain To Make It Happen But I Sure Dont Regret It. Besides You Cant Take It With You!!!


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 2, 2006)

i would love a shot at something 150 or bigger,but know i wouldnt pay that much dough.im lucky we have 300+private acres so i dont pay a lease i also hunt public land (wma) i spend maybe 200 dollars a year give or take .i think it a personal choice to go on a guided hunt i would love to but right now i got 3 youngens whose furture is in my hands and a trophy  mount on the wall isnt any good to them.


----------



## Centershot (Jan 2, 2006)

*Big deer equal big $$$*

Visited my brother-in-law in PA this past year. He lives just a few miles from an old farm that a man purchased and turned into a whitetail breeding ranch specializing in non-typical giants. It's known as Acorn Acres, perhaps you've heard of the place or maybe have seen the picture of one of these deer that was on the cover of many outdoor magazines. I'm told these deer sell for $10,000 and up and the magazine cover deer sold for $50,000. When we went (it's free) he had about two dozen deer in a ten acre deer fenced area.... unbelievable!


----------



## OconeeJim (Jan 2, 2006)

*There seems to be a misconception about.......*

.........how guided trophy hunts work.  I believe there are at least two kinds....the Ontario hunt I went on was just like GA in some ways....you locate buck sign, place your stand, and then go to work for a deer.  There are no fences (on the contrary....there were miles and miles of wilderness), the bucks don't line up from 120" to 170" waiting for you to select the one you want, and, in my case there were no trophy fees at all.  Had I killed a 200 incher, it would have cost me nothing more than I already paid.  Our hunt was "semi-guided" I suppose. The hunting areas (public land)were generally picked out by a local, and we paid him for accommodations as well.  We did our own food, transportation, etc.  We could have opted for meals too, but didn't.

Some hunts offer a base fee for guides, lodging and food (if you choose), then charge you an add on for the buck you kill based on some per inch formula normally.  These are Trophy Fee hunts...like many Texas ranches offer...and they may or may not have High, Low, or No fences!  There are "Preserve" hunts too in perhaps every State in the Union....that are commonly called Game Ranches.  These hunts (?) can be those where you select the buck you want to shoot, and pay for it when you harvest the animal.  These can be very expensive.  We've all heard tales of poor Joe who had to pay $13,000 before he could leave Michigan!

Most of us will never hunt a Game Ranch for various reasons....the cost, the ethics involved (its your call), or even just never getting the opportunity.  My goal in Canada was to experience a hunt in the far North...that I did!  I did not kill a deer, and thats just fine by me.  But one thing is for sure....I DO NOT LIKE IT WHEN PEOPLE TELL ME THAT PAYING FOR A TROPHY HUNT IS AN EXAMPLE OF AN UNSKILLED OR AN UNETHICAL HUNTER WHO HAS MORE MONEY THAN SKILL....BULL !!!!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 2, 2006)

JimT2 said:
			
		

> .........how guided trophy hunts work.  I believe there are at least two kinds....the Ontario hunt I went on was just like GA in some ways....you locate buck sign, place your stand, and then go to work for a deer.  There are no fences (on the contrary....there were miles and miles of wilderness), the bucks don't line up from 120" to 170" waiting for you to select the one you want, and, in my case there were no trophy fees at all.  Had I killed a 200 incher, it would have cost me nothing more than I already paid.  Our hunt was "semi-guided" I suppose. The hunting areas (public land)were generally picked out by a local, and we paid him for accommodations as well.  We did our own food, transportation, etc.  We could have opted for meals too, but didn't.
> 
> Some hunts offer a base fee for guides, lodging and food (if you choose), then charge you an add on for the buck you kill based on some per inch formula normally.  These are Trophy Fee hunts...like many Texas ranches offer...and they may or may not have High, Low, or No fences!  There are "Preserve" hunts too in perhaps every State in the Union....that are commonly called Game Ranches.  These hunts (?) can be those where you select the buck you want to shoot, and pay for it when you harvest the animal.  These can be very expensive.  We've all heard tales of poor Joe who had to pay $13,000 before he could leave Michigan!
> 
> Most of us will never hunt a Game Ranch for various reasons....the cost, the ethics involved (its your call), or even just never getting the opportunity.  My goal in Canada was to experience a hunt in the far North...that I did!  I did not kill a deer, and thats just fine by me.  But one thing is for sure....I DO NOT LIKE IT WHEN PEOPLE TELL ME THAT PAYING FOR A TROPHY HUNT IS AN EXAMPLE OF AN UNSKILLED OR AN UNETHICAL HUNTER WHO HAS MORE MONEY THAN SKILL....BULL !!!!


Very well put.My thoughts exactly my friend.The hunts i go on are where you are on your own and do you own scouting too.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 2, 2006)

How much is a trophy buck worth?

Whatever effort and money -----> I <------- am willing to invest in it. No one in this world or on this board, for that matter, can place sentimental or monetary value on MY TROPHY. If I desire to go to the King Ranch and shoot a 180" + B&C buck for $20,000.........you can bet that I will do it and not ask any of you if it will be considered a "trophy" or not. My standards are not yours and yours are not mine. 

It constantly amazes me how many of you "think" you know what a skilled and talented hunter is  If someone doesn't meet your defining terms, well.....then they are lazy.     What a joke.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 2, 2006)

Todd E said:
			
		

> How much is a trophy buck worth?
> 
> Whatever effort and money -----> I <------- am willing to invest in it. No one in this world or on this board, for that matter, can place sentimental or monetary value on MY TROPHY. If I desire to go to the King Ranch and shoot a 180" + B&C buck for $20,000.........you can bet that I will do it and not ask any of you if it will be considered a "trophy" or not. My standards are not yours and yours are not mine.
> 
> It constantly amazes me how many of you "think" you know what a skilled and talented hunter is  If someone doesn't meet your defining terms, well.....then they are lazy.     What a joke.


----------



## LJay (Jan 2, 2006)

Todd E said:
			
		

> How much is a trophy buck worth?
> 
> Whatever effort and money -----> I <------- am willing to invest in it. No one in this world or on this board, for that matter, can place sentimental or monetary value on MY TROPHY. If I desire to go to the King Ranch and shoot a 180" + B&C buck for $20,000.........you can bet that I will do it and not ask any of you if it will be considered a "trophy" or not. My standards are not yours and yours are not mine.
> 
> It constantly amazes me how many of you "think" you know what a skilled and talented hunter is  If someone doesn't meet your defining terms, well.....then they are lazy.     What a joke.


You trying to stir the pot or sumpthin???


----------



## Scrub Buck (Jan 2, 2006)

Ulramag'

I simply answered the question. My screen name has nothing to do with the deer I kill.  By the the way,  the one in your avartar is what I consider a Scrub Buck.  I've killed many bigger.  I simply stated my opion if you are only out there for the horns or you pay to hunt I'm not impressed.  TV, people paying for horns, and privledges has ruined hunting in my opinion.  If you choose to do it great.  I choose do things in a more cost effective manner along with the same payback.  Goodday.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 2, 2006)

Scrub Buck said:
			
		

> Ulramag'
> 
> I simply answered the question. My screen name has nothing to do with the deer I kill.  By the the way,  the one in your avartar is what I consider a Scrub Buck.  I've killed many bigger.  I simply stated my opion if you are only out there for the horns or you pay to hunt I'm not impressed.  TV, people paying for horns, and privledges has ruined hunting in my opinion.  If you choose to do it great.  I choose do things in a more cost effective manner along with the same payback.  Goodday.


Thank you for the kind words Scrub Buck.I sure do like my little scrub buck in my avatar, I had a good time hunting him.Congratulations on all of your many bucks that are so much bigger than him.I am proud of you.Maybe you can give me some pointers on how to hunt those monster whitetails.Goodday


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 2, 2006)

ultramags scrub buck looks like a trophy to me.how much you want for it?


----------



## ultramag (Jan 2, 2006)

discounthunter said:
			
		

> ultramags scrub buck looks like a trophy to me.how much you want for it?


Thanks buddy, ah he doesnt bother me, i am gonna be quiet and just eat popcorn


----------



## Timberman (Jan 2, 2006)

The Mulies and whitetails that I've taken in Alberta and Montana really aren't worth much, but what has value is just being able to spend the time chasing them in country that is as breathtakingly beautiful as it is brutal. Another issue is that the representative specimens of the whitetails existing in those areas are of the size of which basically do not exist in Georgia. I'm also pretty sure mule deer do not call Georgia home, and as well I'm thinking Pronghorn antelope don't spend too much time here. So what's a fellow to do? Spend time in Georgia and shoot the representative specimen near bout every year or spice it up and put together an adventure that ratchets up the challenge factor in the pursuit of game and as well is one great big ole good time? And if I choose to do so with money that I've toiled and risked and sweated to get, then by grannies it's just ok. Neither myself or anyone else deserves any belittlement or negativity towards our personna if we choose to. I can assure you I did not set out to impress anyone.  And if that is my choice, and it is, my abilities as a hunter do not decrease. Actually, it has been my experience that Canada in particular is not a particularly easy puzzle to solve. One option is to get let out of a truck in the subfreezing predawn with your lunch and possibles, and be picked up at dark 8 or 10 miles from where you start, still hunting and rattling your way through land that harbors maybe 5 deer per square mile. Not exactly fish in a barrel. Or you'll sit between a couple hay bales waiting for a buck to cross a gas line or field. He's probably only gonna cross it once the whole week you are there, but he'll probably go in the 180's so you sit. And sit. And sit. All this in temps of 0 F or below . Daylight to dark. You see maybe 10 deer all week, or more likely 3 or 4 deer 10 times. Then when you least expect it, there he is, walking fast across your field of view. Everything boils down to those few seconds. Contrast that to taking a 3.5+ buck every year for almost as far back as I can remember in the Southeast. Shooting deer down here is easy. My percentage ain't near that good up there . 

I really don't now why I am even posting. I do not have to justify anything to anybody. Suffice it to say It is not the buck or bull etc that is the trophy. It is the experience that is worth so much. For someone to belittle someone because of such speaks volumes...


----------



## ultramag (Jan 2, 2006)

Scrub Buck said:
			
		

> Ulramag'
> 
> I simply answered the question. My screen name has nothing to do with the deer I kill.  By the the way,  the one in your avartar is what I consider a Scrub Buck.  I've killed many bigger.  I simply stated my opion if you are only out there for the horns or you pay to hunt I'm not impressed.  TV, people paying for horns, and privledges has ruined hunting in my opinion.  If you choose to do it great.  I choose do things in a more cost effective manner along with the same payback.  Goodday.


  Whatever


----------



## Slayer (Jan 2, 2006)

$290.00 a year...the price of my dues!!!!


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 3, 2006)

*...........*



			
				kevincox said:
			
		

> I took a kid hunting today who hunted on a 300 acre fenced in property in Twiggs county last year. The pharmacist in Macon who owns the property allowed him to go and shoot a mgt buck. The buck they were after had 7 points on one side and a fork 0n the other. They didn't see the mgt buck but saw 8 bucks and 2 would score over 160! Guys for 7,000 to 10,000$$$ you will kill a 170+ buck in central Ga. A guy killed a 180 inch buck off of it this year and it only cost him nearly $12,000. Anybody intrested?


...guess I'd rather take the $12-15,000, and spend it improving the habitat on my OWN Georgia land, and kill one there.


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 3, 2006)

*........*



			
				Timberman said:
			
		

> The Mulies and whitetails that I've taken in Alberta and Montana really aren't worth much, but what has value is just being able to spend the time chasing them in country that is as breathtakingly beautiful as it is brutal. Another issue is that the representative specimens of the whitetails existing in those areas are of the size of which basically do not exist in Georgia. I'm also pretty sure mule deer do not call Georgia home, and as well I'm thinking Pronghorn antelope don't spend too much time here. So what's a fellow to do? Spend time in Georgia and shoot the representative specimen near bout every year or spice it up and put together an adventure that ratchets up the challenge factor in the pursuit of game and as well is one great big ole good time? And if I choose to do so with money that I've toiled and risked and sweated to get, then by grannies it's just ok. Neither myself or anyone else deserves any belittlement or negativity towards our personna if we choose to. I can assure you I did not set out to impress anyone.  And if that is my choice, and it is, my abilities as a hunter do not decrease. Actually, it has been my experience that Canada in particular is not a particularly easy puzzle to solve. One option is to get let out of a truck in the subfreezing predawn with your lunch and possibles, and be picked up at dark 8 or 10 miles from where you start, still hunting and rattling your way through land that harbors maybe 5 deer per square mile. Not exactly fish in a barrel. Or you'll sit between a couple hay bales waiting for a buck to cross a gas line or field. He's probably only gonna cross it once the whole week you are there, but he'll probably go in the 180's so you sit. And sit. And sit. All this in temps of 0 F or below . Daylight to dark. You see maybe 10 deer all week, or more likely 3 or 4 deer 10 times. Then when you least expect it, there he is, walking fast across your field of view. Everything boils down to those few seconds. Contrast that to taking a 3.5+ buck every year for almost as far back as I can remember in the Southeast. Shooting deer down here is easy. My percentage ain't near that good up there .
> 
> I really don't now why I am even posting. I do not have to justify anything to anybody. Suffice it to say It is not the buck or bull etc that is the trophy. It is the experience that is worth so much. For someone to belittle someone because of such speaks volumes...


....what Timberman said  .............this year I saw 14 deer in 5 days.......all day........but enjoyed the beauty of the boreal forest, hearin the wolves, seein the northern lights, bein' 12 -20 miles from the nearest road..........but that's just me.............I shoot one year out of three, usually...... .........ps-nice buck, ultramag.  ...........and yeah, I've taken several 4 1/2- 5 1/2 year old bucks here in Georgia.............do they mean more to me than the ones I hunted in Canada, Illinois, and Pennsylvania (yeah, I set up my own stands there, also)............not one bit.........do they mean more than the ones I killed the first years I hunted Canada, and just sat in a stand the guides set up??.........oh yeah.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 3, 2006)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> ....what Timberman said  .............this year I saw 14 deer in 5 days.......all day........but enjoyed the beauty of the boreal forest, hearin the wolves, seein the northern lights, bein' 12 -20 miles from the nearest road..........but that's just me.............I shoot one year out of three, usually...... .........ps-nice buck, ultramag.  ...........and yeah, I've taken several 4 1/2- 5 1/2 year old bucks here in Georgia.............do they mean more to me than the ones I hunted in Canada, Illinois, and Pennsylvania (yeah, I set up my own stands there, also)............not one bit.........do they mean more than the ones I killed the first years I hunted Canada, and just sat in a stand the guides set up??.........oh yeah.


John
You hit the nail on the head.Thats all i am saying i am not trying to argue with anyone.They money we pay to hunt out of state is not just for horns.Its like paying money when you go on a vacation.You are enjoying the different scenery and country and just taking it all in.If you kill a big buck that is a bonus.


----------



## OconeeJim (Jan 3, 2006)

*Way to Go You TimberMan You !!!*

I like you already....just wish I had said what you did.


----------



## Dub (Jan 3, 2006)

Scrub Buck said:
			
		

> The cost of a hunting license.  If it cost any more you need to quit hunting.  Horns don't make soup and they sure don't make you a hunter.  If your paying for it, it means it was sombody elses work.  Pat yourself on the back.  I'm not impressed.




Welcome aboard, Scrub Buck.  You're a lively chap aren't ya  .

Personally, I hunt for the satisfaction that it brings me...not to impress someone.

I don't think that it makes someone "less" of a hunter because they choose to go on a trip somewhere to hunt....I think it's like any travelling experience.  They do it for personal satisfaction.

I do think that there are those very few folks who go to the guaranteed deer farm hunts like you see advertised in PA and other spots.  You pay by the inch....litterally picking out your deer and shooting him.  That is not hunting to me....just a desparate way to put bone on the wall.

I don't feel that going out of state on a hunt or using an outfitter to hunt free ranging deer makes anyone less of a hunter, though except the scenario that I mentioned.

Your line of work or reduced family obligations may allow you to spend more time scouting, planning, sneaking around the woods....I don't know your situation.  The rest of us may not be so lucky.  I don't have the time to drive up to ....lets say....Illinois.....make the contacts to lease land......go back on scouting visits.....etc....then go back and hunt a few times.  It is a ludicrous propositon for me.  I can however, book a week with an outfitter, along with some friends and go and have a fun week together....scouting, hunting, cooking and hanging out in camp.  I don't do any of this to impress anyone...just for the sheer enjoyment of it.

Don't forget the amount of money that hunters bring into the market....be it locally or through many outfitters.  It's those dollars that support the sport in many ways.

Funny how you say that horns don't make soup but then you go on to slam someone else buck's rack saying it is a scrub buck.


----------



## Dub (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## red tail (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll pay resonable club dues and for gas and things needed, but as for actually paying for a buck, only in hard work and preperation.


----------

